# Adria Twin - shuddering in reverse



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Picked up our Adria Twin yesterday on Sept 1st. So far so good... no major problems at all, all very well put together in the conversion end.

Wish the same could be said for the Fiat end; bits of plastic panels not fitting flush, plastic blanking caps missing from several places, well documented water feature etc etc. It does run very nice however, and so far the odometer reads 150 miles with an apparent average of 30mpg. Hopefully that'll rise a tad more and I'll be happy with that.

One small problem the van does have however is a very noticable shuddering when reversing, mainly during the bite of the clutch and until a bit of extra revs is applied. Dont have this trouble with pulling away in 1st gear though. 
Any ideas what could be causing that? Anything I should be worried about.

Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, it doesn't sound too good does it! get it back to the dealer to have it checked out, engine mounts, clutch mechanism, gearbox and/or mountings are all under suspicion for causing judder, let us know how you get on! 8O 

Regards MnD


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi B6x, 
My 07 Fiat Ducato 2.3 shuddered in reverse, eventhough it was perfect in forward gears, but got better after about 800 miles and a lot of reversing but still is not perfect. I think Oldenstar had a similar problem, must be a Fiat thing ! 

Cheers P


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think 650,s right,its a fiat thing,get some miles on it first before letting the dealers pull it apart never to be right again, i have a new little fiat van for work and that shudders when it feels like it in all sorts of situations,then on good days nothing. :wink:


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

fridgeman said:


> ,get some miles on it first before letting the dealers pull it apart never to be right again,


Think thats a good idea. Thanks alot to all for your time. Fingers crossed it'll disappear soon.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
This shuddering also happens with my Ducato, 2007 Tribute 550.
I was told by my dealer that I would get used to it :roll: 
He went on to say that it is because the clutch is now controlled by the management system (nowt so simple as hydraulics only any more).
It doesn't seem so bad now, after 3000 plus miles, so perhaps he is right and I am getting used to it. Who knows


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I noticed the same problem on my Twin. It seems to have improved now.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*reversing shudders and judders*

We have the same problem when reversing our 550. Glad to hear this may go through time.

It goes very fast too!!

My OH forgot our fancy trellis was at an angle when reversing, drivers side looked ok - other side smashed into panel. Much bad language and over half a day's work to fix the trellis. Van was OK though............

Jacobite


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

We have the same problem on our Bessacarr 560 !
as well as water !
as well as "Clouds of White Smoke"
What's next ?

Chris :roll:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

clouds of white smoke ? get that sorted,sounds like oil burning, turbo ! even inside the mill, that would worry me, anyway ,see if mine will get us to bridport,thae wifes a shouting and were off, bye ,bye.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: reversing shudders and judders*



Jacobite said:


> It goes very fast too!!
> 
> Jacobite


Thanks for all the responses... it's certainly less of a worry to know others have experienced the same issue and it's got better with time. 
Also hoping that the engine responsiveness also improves a bit in time too, along with the mpg. it's pretty quick off the line for sure, but not too impressed with the responsiveness from, say, 60-70.

Maybe I'm being unfair as used to driving my V6 Golf, or maybe I'm being a bit too "gentle" with it for the first few mile as not ventured north of 3000 revs yet.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

MMM, Think it maybe the Golf, its about as responsive as it will get as we do not run them in anymore, will slacken up but not much more power. I found it was a case of optimising to the six gears and keeping the turbo lag to a minimum.

Has yours got Turbo? is it the 100, 120 or 160 bhp

Has anyone seen a power curve for the new Iveco 120bhp 2.3 Turbo ?

cheers P


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> Has yours got Turbo? is it the 100, 120 or 160 bhp
> 
> cheers P


Thanks. Mine is the 120 Multijet. Dunno about the turbo, just assumed they all did these days.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I guess that if it is the Iveco 120 multijet it will have a turbo. I have not seen a power curve for this engine but the Fiat Dealership told me:

*Max BHP 3600 rpm* - which feels right, I have found that there is not much point in staying in gear above 3500 revs. If you over rev the EMU shuts of some of the injectors

*Best Torque band 2000 - 2900 rpm*, again feels right, when overtaking I find it best to keep the revs in that band for best acceleration.

*I was told the Turbo kicks in at 2200 rpm* so if you keep in the 2200 to 3000 range on acceleration and top speed should be around 3600 in top.

Not tried the top speed as she rattles too much :wink:

Do not know if these figures are correct but they do feel right


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Do remember seeing an Iveco badge on the engine block, yes. 

Yeah, agree about the figures quoted... I've not revved her up to over 3k yet, and generally cruise in 6th at just a tad over 2000 revs.


----------

